# Can You Help me uninstall Nod32 ...?



## mypenry (Jul 27, 2006)

I am running Windows Xp , and just tried to un install
Nod32 using the add / remove panel , also the un install
with the Nod32 application, and a separate uninstall 
application ive downloaded, even tried to un install in 
safe mode (. ive even checked at the Eset web site
but no luck ) ....

all of the above methods did not work , all I got 
was a warning opo up saying ..
*
( 114 ) Setup.xml file is damaged or missing *


can some one please advise me on how I can 
now un install Nod32 , after receiving the warning
above ..? or recommend a good uninstaller program
that would remove Nod32 even with the above warning 



Many Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you tried contacting their tech support? Also, sometimes it helps to install over a damaged installation with the same product, then you can uninstall.


----------

